# Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS - No Tripod Collar



## cliffec (Feb 12, 2018)

Bought a used Canon EF 300mm 2.8L IS (version 1) - it came with the classic beauty case, hood and other original parts, but no tripod collar unfortunately. The original part is called YG9-0618 (ring and foot combined).

Thought it would be easy to find one on eBay or in other web shops selling spare parts. Or alternatively an off-brand copy. But I was greatly mistaken there.

Everything seems to lead to a dead end when you dig deeper.

It's no longer in production as the lens is discontinued, but I assumed there would be have been a surplus production or at least some people selling spare parts from broken versions of the lens. Nothing!

I guess I can have one manufactured, but it will probably end up costing more than the lens. Considering selling to someone who plan to use it exclusively hand-held and getting the version 2 instead. Or at least a version 1 with the collar.

Any suggestions as to where to look?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2018)

Have you tried calling any of Canon's service centers for suggestions? Maybe the PPA forums? Maybe a large university with a photojournalism program? 

Wishing you luck!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 12, 2018)

Try this: https://eu.eetgroup.com/i/YG9-0618-000-Canon-Tripod-Ring-Unit

Also this is another number for it: 5704327786276

Jim


----------



## sama (Feb 12, 2018)

cliffec said:


> Bought a used Canon EF 300mm 2.8L IS (version 1) - it came with the classic beauty case, hood and other original parts, but no tripod collar unfortunately. The original part is called YG9-0618 (ring and foot combined).
> 
> Thought it would be easy to find one on eBay or in other web shops selling spare parts. Or alternatively an off-brand copy. But I was greatly mistaken there.
> 
> ...



Try this link : https://shop.procurrieurope.com/Product/CA-YG9-0618-000


----------



## cliffec (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help, everyone. I saw several people looking for one - and seemingly giving up - and the few web shop listings looked quite sketchy.

After contacting a few webshops - they guaranteed that they could get it - although not currently stocked and it would be weeks in delivery.

I tried a Canon service center that is able to get it at relatively short notice, so I guess they can still get them for spare parts. And reasonably priced I should add (although still costing more than a few low-end lenses, but that is to be expected).


----------

